# Ultramarine Emperor's Champion?



## zenfarr (Nov 25, 2007)

I read that every SM chapter has an Emperor's Champion, I was just wondering if it's possible to have an Ultramarine Emperor's Champion. I would love to see someone post a pic of one, if someone comes across a pic. THANKS.
P.S. I don't know if you can tell, but the Emperor's Champion is my favorite model.


----------



## Vero (Oct 30, 2007)

Codex / Rule wise, only the Black Templars have them now.

But you can certainly paint them in any color scheme and "play as" BTs, or just use the model as Captain/Leader


----------



## WarEagle (Dec 22, 2006)

yeah I have one as my commander


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

You can definately have the model as almost any character and paint it in any way you wish, but the rules are for Templars. 
You can use his rules in a UM army in apocalypse though. Say he's helping out.


----------



## wolf. (Nov 10, 2007)

one lone BT. awesome
yeah, you can consider the model as a commander, but the rules are BT strictly


----------



## zenfarr (Nov 25, 2007)

Ok, thnx guys


----------



## spitfire6x (Jan 28, 2008)

dark angels have a company champions its in the new codex


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

They used to be allowed them here are the old rules for them aswell.
http://www.night-sky.org/warhammer/rules/spacemarine_errata.pdf


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

They have Company Champions now, because the Emperor's Champion was a major part of wha tmake the Templars special. All chapters will have designated champions, usually one for each company, but the fluff talking about how they all had specifically Emperor's Champions was a pile of steaming retcon thrown out at the last minute to justify allowing all chapters to have Emperor's Champions. When they couldn't anymore they couldn't repatch it, either.


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

hot damn!!!

I wish he still had that challenge rule, that would be badass! as a templar player feel that the EC is a little underpowered for his points cost, even though he can bring a vow.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I use a EC as my all-shiny metal Chapter Master's Chapter Champion.

-Dirge


----------

